# Firmware Build 2018.14.2 ??????? (4/17/18)



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

I still cant get auto parking to work when I want it always seems random.
*2018.14.2*
seems like a mythical browser that I keep hearing about haha


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

moved this to begin a new build thread - @relidtm please add your build ID and if you can a snapshot of the description from the screen.


----------

